# Mega cheap MTM PF22.2



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Guys,

Found this on Amazon with a 25% voucher, arrived in less than 24 hours from point of order.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B083QTGTBM/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_3?smid=AXW025FO0XWGQ&th=1

Don't know if anyone else has posted but a bargain for IMO the best foam lance on the Market. 
:detailer:

Best 
Chris


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

S3 Chris said:


> Guys,
> 
> Found this on Amazon with a 25% voucher, arrived in less than 24 hours from point of order.
> 
> ...


Ordered:thumb:
Cheers Chris. Just a shame it doesn't have a wide mouth but still looking forward to giving it a go.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

RS3 said:


> Ordered:thumb:
> Cheers Chris. Just a shame it doesn't have a wide mouth but still looking forward to giving it a go.


I now have two of them so should tell you how highly I rate them, one a PF22 that is at the unit and its a year or so old zero issues. Mega impressed with it and the Ava set up.

You will need one of these thank me later

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies....g-vented-funnel?variant=37560429871267:thumb:

Cheers
Chris


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

S3 Chris said:


> I now have two of them so should tell you how highly I rate them, one a PF22 that is at the unit and its a year or so old zero issues. Mega impressed with it and the Ava set up.
> 
> You will need one of these thank me later
> 
> ...


I've got one Chris, cheers. Would rather have a wider mouth cause im just to lazy to clean the funnel after I use it


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

RS3 said:


> I've got one Chris, cheers. Would rather have a wider mouth cause im just to lazy to clean the funnel after I use it


Agreed that's a big plus for the MJJC which is nearly half the price too.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

RS3 said:


> I've got one Chris, cheers. Would rather have a wider mouth cause im just to lazy to clean the funnel after I use it


Ahh true I have a 1 litre measuring jug full of warm for cleaning all my myriad of measuring / decanting devices as I go but I am a saddo!

Not really looked at the MJJC ones TBH


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

I don't need this. I don't need this. I don't need this.. Surely if I keep saying it long enough I won't end up buying it?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Ctreanor13 said:


> I don't need this. I don't need this. I don't need this.. Surely if I keep saying it long enough I won't end up buying it?


That was me this morning... bought it.. ended up cancelling as once I'd come to my senses I remembered I've 4 foam lances, 2 working well. Even have spare bottles for both. :devil:


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> That was me this morning... bought it.. ended up cancelling as once I'd come to my senses I remembered I've 4 foam lances, 2 working well. Even have spare bottles for both.


It was the free delivery to NI that was nearly steering me. I'm trying to source all my detailing gear from my local shop this year. Even if that was a bargain I just had to pass on it (I only have the one lance. Few years old but still works the best)


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

That is an incredible deal. There $95 USD here and rarely on sale.

Tried several others including an MJJC and for low gpm electric PW’s, the MTM outperformed them all for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Ctreanor13 said:


> It was the free delivery to NI that was nearly steering me. I'm trying to source all my detailing gear from my local shop this year. Even if that was a bargain I just had to pass on it (I only have the one lance. Few years old but still works the best)


Get it delivered to your local shop and then pick it up from there? :lol:


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

This is technically the same foam lance but a different bottle?

https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/prod...pa_connection-type=kranzle-quick-release-male


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Schizophonic said:


> This is technically the same foam lance but a different bottle?
> 
> https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/prod...pa_connection-type=kranzle-quick-release-male


Yes, the same thing. If you can live with the older one being less stable then it does have the benefit of more reliable pickup of the contents when the bottle is nearly empty. With the new one because the base is so wide, unless you hold it level the contents can move away from the pickup tube when the level is low. It's not a big problem though.
I bought the old one and added the new bottle. I leave the new bottle attached but do still use the old one when using snow foam and shampoo and just swap the bottles over. :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Good price on eBay for the older one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MTM-PF22...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Yeah I have and old PF22 and new 22.2, new one does have a stainless screw on the top which is much nicer than the one that rusts on the PF22, tiny thing really but hopefully you get what I am saying. 

Glad I could help those get a deal that wanted one, apologies for any impulse purchases


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Ctreanor13 said:


> I don't need this. I don't need this. I don't need this.. Surely if I keep saying it long enough I won't end up buying it?


And I also finally gave in. Just what to do with the other three standard one's.:wall: :detailer:


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

66Cobra said:


> And I also finally gave in. Just what to do with the other three standard one's.:wall: :detailer:


One for snowfoam applied sealants, one spare and one for foaming on wheel shampoo?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

In the winter you could use your main one for alkaline snow foam, second one for pH neutral foam, one for applying car shampoo before a wash, one for periodic application of limescale removing shampoo (purifica or de-scale) .

I use 2 lances with 2 spare bottles to achieve same thing as I hate wasting product!!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Does the PF22.2 bottle actually stay upright when empty as the head of the MTM lance is heavy?

Ive got the PF22 but dont know if I can justify buying another one just for a different bottle


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Rian said:


> Does the PF22.2 bottle actually stay upright when empty as the head of the MTM lance is heavy?
> 
> Ive got the PF22 but dont know if I can justify buying another one just for a different bottle


Yeah it doesnt topple over at all, Yum cars / My car cleaning / Clean your ride do sell spare PF22.2 bottles for about £15 or so.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Bargain that! Yes please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Are these that much better?. The one I bought from detailed online seems pretty good.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

They created a lot of foam with minimal product, I must say there is a reason I have two. They are bomb proof also can do horizontal and vertical spray.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Mmmm must resist.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Worth it at like £52 over £85 that they are normally......


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Will have a think ha ha. Tbf nothing wrong with what I have but we all like to spend....


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm contemplating buying one of these to replace my aging Autobrite one that I bought years ago (It bugs me how it won't stand up on its own!)

I also bought one of the Autoglym Polar versions just after Christmas and have yet to use it so considering returning it to get this. Are these that much better than the AG version?


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

NickA said:


> I'm contemplating buying one of these to replace my aging Autobrite one that I bought years ago (It bugs me how it won't stand up on its own!)
> 
> I also bought one of the Autoglym Polar versions just after Christmas and have yet to use it so considering returning it to get this. Are these that much better than the AG version?


I haven't used the Auto Glym polar blaster so cannot openly compare but I can tell you it is a distinct upgrade on the PA lance which are very good to begin with, one advantage of the Autoglym one over the MTM is that it looks to have a large open neck? I wouldn't be without my MTM lances.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

What do people mean by "Wider Mouth" ?


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Trix said:


> What do people mean by "Wider Mouth" ?


The bottle opening is wider.

Think instead of a pop bottle sized opening your more like a jar of peanut butter sized opening


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Trix said:


> What do people mean by "Wider Mouth" ?


Easier to fill than a narrow mouth/neck bottle, like this:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

A much better idea.


----------



## simc40 (Mar 14, 2019)

Ordered..!! Couldn’t resist.. I already have the Autoglym and the MJJC one but been wanting to try the MTM one for a while..


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Gixxer6 said:


> Easier to fill than a narrow mouth/neck bottle, like this:


I can't see the pic but understand now thanks :wall:


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Has anyone got a link to a decent male 1/4" threaded Karcher adapter? Cannot find a one anywhere! I might order another


----------



## Tender84 (May 3, 2021)

S3 Chris said:


> Has anyone got a link to a decent male 1/4" threaded Karcher adapter? Cannot find a one anywhere! I might order another


I ended up making one from a karcher fitting and a separate 1/4" fitting that threaded together. I was unable to find one at a reasonable price. If I remember correctly I ended up going karcher fitting into an m22 to 1/4" fitting into a 1/4 qc fitting. Got mine from https://www.thecleaningwarehouse.co.uk/hp-fittings-434-c.asp but I already had the karcher bit also thanks to the OP for the heads up on the deal. Ordered myself a nice new snow foam lance, that will be going with a new Ava p80 after pay day.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm so weak.. Just ordered one :wall:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Good Price, if you want this and the karcher trigger they can be picked up for £89.99

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SGS35-Swiv...7eb3d6fd86669&language=en_GB&ref_=as_li_ss_tl

but on its own thats a good buy.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...4520f72ed7752&language=en_GB&ref_=as_li_ss_tl


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Tender84 said:


> I ended up making one from a karcher fitting and a separate 1/4" fitting that threaded together. I was unable to find one at a reasonable price. If I remember correctly I ended up going karcher fitting into an m22 to 1/4" fitting into a 1/4 qc fitting. Got mine from https://www.thecleaningwarehouse.co.uk/hp-fittings-434-c.asp but I already had the karcher bit also thanks to the OP for the heads up on the deal. Ordered myself a nice new snow foam lance, that will be going with a new Ava p80 after pay day.


Y Winning combo there I have a P80 Evolution and the PF22.2 combo!


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

On the subject of the MTM PF22, where can I buy replacement filter or suitable ones? Is that the only thing I would end up servicing if I'm finding my snowfoam to be a bit watery?


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Schizophonic said:


> On the subject of the MTM PF22, where can I buy replacement filter or suitable ones? Is that the only thing I would end up servicing if I'm finding my snowfoam to be a bit watery?


https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/collections/new-collection/products/mtm-pf22-service-kit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Schizophonic said:


> On the subject of the MTM PF22, where can I buy replacement filter or suitable ones? Is that the only thing I would end up servicing if I'm finding my snowfoam to be a bit watery?


Excel detailing supplies sell a service kit

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/products/mtm-pf22-service-kit

nick is a brilliant supplier!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Schizophonic said:


> On the subject of the MTM PF22, where can I buy replacement filter or suitable ones? Is that the only thing I would end up servicing if I'm finding my snowfoam to be a bit watery?


When the filter gets blocked the snow foam ends up watery and dribbling out of the end, when this happened to me, I replaced the filter and it worked good as new so yes as far as im aware the filter only needs replacing but if you by the service kit might as well replace the Orings as well all in one go.

Now when ive finished snow foaming the car I unscrew the bottle and pull the trigger running just water through the lance to ensure the filter is cleaned, takes an extra 30 seconds.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Schizophonic said:


> On the subject of the MTM PF22, where can I buy replacement filter or suitable ones? Is that the only thing I would end up servicing if I'm finding my snowfoam to be a bit watery?


MTM - PF22 Service Kit
https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/products/mtm-pf22-service-kit


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

S3 Chris said:


> Excel detailing supplies sell a service kit
> 
> https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/products/mtm-pf22-service-kit
> 
> nick is a brilliant supplier!


I agree.. Nick is spot on.:thumb:


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

A pleasure to deal with him, my favorite supplier by far. He has just gone over an above to help me out funnily enough!


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Just received it and very excited.... Does anyone know which size nozzle orifice is fitted? Didn't realise it came with two different sizes.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Trix said:


> Just received it and very excited.... Does anyone know which size nozzle orifice is fitted? Didn't realise it came with two different sizes.


Hi Trix

The 1.25mm orifice is already installed.

Regards


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

66Cobra said:


> Hi Trix
> 
> The 1.25mm orifice is already installed.
> 
> Regards


Lovely.. Thanks


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Not played around with Orifice size, what does changing them offer?


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

S3 Chris said:


> Not played around with Orifice size, what does changing them offer?


Hi

Have a look at this from obsessed garage explains pro's and cons of changing the Orifice.

At min 6.45






Regards


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

66Cobra said:


> Hi
> 
> Have a look at this from obsessed garage explains pro's and cons of changing the Orifice.
> 
> ...


Awesome mate cheers!


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

So I'm guessing most people are running a 1.1 orifice on here ?


----------



## Tender84 (May 3, 2021)

S3 Chris said:


> Y Winning combo there I have a P80 Evolution and the PF22.2 combo!


I just got my p80 and I'm having issues with the pf22. With the 1.25mm orifice I get soapy water, with the 1.1mm I get shaving soap but only for about 20 seconds and then the pressure washer cuts out. Do you have any issues with yours?


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Tender84 said:


> I just got my p80 and I'm having issues with the pf22. With the 1.25mm orifice I get soapy water, with the 1.1mm I get shaving soap but only for about 20 seconds and then the pressure washer cuts out. Do you have any issues with yours?


Having no issues with mine but I have set the dial in the middle of the dial seems to work better.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I made a short video on the smaller nozzle a few years ago. 



Using the smaller orifice does give marginally thicker foam for a short period. It also makes your pressure washer work a bit harder so be careful. I ended up changing back to the standard 1.25mm orifice because I found the 1.1mm didn't spray as far. :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Ah that's you. I came across one of your videos a while back. Mmm think it was a shampoo through a lance??. Tbh i thought what a decent camera setup that is, very clear


----------



## Tender84 (May 3, 2021)

S3 Chris said:


> Having no issues with mine but I have set the dial in the middle of the dial seems to work better.


Thanks for the response. I swapped the mesh filter and now mine works perfectly with the 1.25mm nozzle. I hadn't thought to check it as it was brand new but my filter must have been a dud.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Tender,

any luck with the changes? Managed to get another Karcher adapter from my local A1 motor stores in Hessle so glad I now have 2 x PF22.2s


----------



## Tender84 (May 3, 2021)

S3 Chris said:


> Tender,
> 
> any luck with the changes? Managed to get another Karcher adapter from my local A1 motor stores in Hessle so glad I now have 2 x PF22.2s


It is working perfectly now, mine either had a dodgy mesh filter on arrival or more likely I got something stuck in there while unboxing both my Ava and the foam cannon at the same time. I suspect a little polystyrene ball. Once I put a new filter in it is amazing so much better than my budget foam cannon from before, even using BH auto foam which I do not consider a particularly thick foam I am getting it like shaving foam. Just got myself a bottle of magi foam and a bottle of Gyeon foam to try with it.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Tender84 said:


> It is working perfectly now, mine either had a dodgy mesh filter on arrival or more likely I got something stuck in there while unboxing both my Ava and the foam cannon at the same time. I suspect a little polystyrene ball. Once I put a new filter in it is amazing so much better than my budget foam cannon from before, even using BH auto foam which I do not consider a particularly thick foam I am getting it like shaving foam. Just got myself a bottle of magi foam and a bottle of Gyeon foam to try with it.


Brilliant glad you got it sorted, add Garage Therapy one snow foam to the list!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Aaaaaagghhhh, dwelt too long and it's back up at full whack now.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Aaaaaagghhhh, dwelt too long and it's back up at full whack now.


Yeah me too. I ummed and ahhed about it and should have pulled the trigger...but didn't!


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Ahh that's no good sorry to hear guys!


----------



## simc40 (Mar 14, 2019)

Got mine.. along with a new mtm sgs35 gun..

If anyone is interested you can get both at the minute for £99.99 from pressure washer parts uk on either Amazon or eBay..

The sgs35 gun is a huge improvement on the cheap one I had.. well worth the money..

https://i.imgur.com/rIHMQRt.jpg


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

simc40 said:


> Got mine.. along with a new mtm sgs35 gun..
> 
> If anyone is interested you can get both at the minute for £99.99 from pressure washer parts uk on either Amazon or eBay..
> 
> ...


The prices on these seem to be going in the right direction, best I've seen is 
the gun, foam lance and now a 6 pattern spray head :thumb:

£84.76 https://amzn.to/3BkErRS


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

simc40 said:


> Got mine.. along with a new mtm sgs35 gun..
> 
> If anyone is interested you can get both at the minute for £99.99 from pressure washer parts uk on either Amazon or eBay..
> 
> ...


Yes love the look of the SGS35 tempted to swap the gun on the Ava but will keep trying it.


----------



## simc40 (Mar 14, 2019)

anyone on the fence about getting the SGS35 needs to just do it, I've had a Suttner ST1100 gun for the last 5 years and it's been a great gun, or so i thought, the SGS35 is far superior.. I don't have any way of proving it but I'm also convinced that I'm getting a lot better water flow through it..


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

simc40 said:


> I don't have any way of proving it but I'm also convinced that I'm getting a lot better water flow through it..


Use a bucket and a stopwatch. See how much water is in it after a given time; or time to fill it. :thumb:


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I have the SGS28, still don't know the difference between this and the 35?

What I do know it's made a huge difference.. you won't regret it!


----------



## Vantavimeow (11 mo ago)

SGS35 WITH A PF22 For £78.99 and if you buy more than one there's up to 15% off (when buying 4+)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274513760494?hash=item3fea4b90ee:g:KM4AAOSwZdBfczPI


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Vantavimeow said:


> SGS35 WITH A PF22 For £78.99 and if you buy more than one there's up to 15% off (when buying 4+)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274513760494?hash=item3fea4b90ee:g:KM4AAOSwZdBfczPI


I have a standard Karcher k4. What else would I need to buy so I could use this kit?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

AdamC said:


> I have a standard Karcher k4. What else would I need to buy so I could use this kit?


You will need the Karcher hose attachment, but you can get the full kit. this shows as from karcher k2 to k4

MTM Swivel Quick Release Gun Foam Lance & 6 in 1 Nozzle, Karcher K2-4


----------



## Vantavimeow (11 mo ago)

AdamC said:


> I have a standard Karcher k4. What else would I need to buy so I could use this kit?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284028397418?hash=item422169676a:g:OEoAAOSwQSBfczr1

For £20 more he does the kit with the PF22.2

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294533688467?hash=item4493936c93:g:IPEAAOSwO6phij2G

To my knowledge the PF22.2 Includes an extra orifice (1.1mm) for lower pressure machines which costs about £10 separately.

They changed the cap screw to stainless steel because it can corrode after a while and of course the bottle which doesn't tip over all the F-ing time.

The PF22.2 bottle alone costs £15 + P&P separately so unless you want a spare it might be worth getting the PF22.2 Kit.


----------

